# nutcracker soldier



## Melinda_dd (2 Oct 2010)

Hi, I'm quite a new turner, and was wondering if anyone had any plans for a nutcracker soldier?

The turning of the bits i'm quite confident on, although not sure of sizes (eg head size in relation to body ect)

It's the cracking bit i'm a bit worried about... how do I go about that bit... turn then cut it?

Hope it's not too confusing to read


----------



## big soft moose (2 Oct 2010)

are you talking about one of those things where you wind the head down to crack the nut ?

a tad ambitious for a beginer , but basically you need a thread cutting tool (an alternative is to buy a metal cracker mechanism and add you turned head to the top of it)

some interesting pics on this guys flikr (nowt to do with me - just found them via google) http://www.flickr.com/photos/lapstrake/ ... otostream/

HTH


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Oct 2010)

no no, I mean the christmas soldiers from the nutcracker... the men with the jaws that open and close?


----------



## stevebuk (3 Oct 2010)

Google is your friend: 
http://lifelikeartificialchristmastrees ... ce=froogle


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Oct 2010)

That's the ones.... not sure how to do the open and closing mouth bit?

would it be turn the body, cut out the bit for the mouth, shape it then attach it back on with a pivit ...or is there another way?


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Oct 2010)

Can't see it...get an error page. Sorry

Pete


----------



## stevebuk (3 Oct 2010)

Bodrighy":1tfr7spu said:


> Can't see it...get an error page. Sorry
> 
> Pete



This any better pete
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5 ... SL250_.jpg


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Oct 2010)

Thanks Steve. They look complicated don't they?

pete


----------



## Paul.J (3 Oct 2010)

Hello Melinda and welcome  
I made this soldier but didn't put the nutcracking part in,but we do have a couple of soldiers one large and one small.
If you like i could take some piccys of the part you want and give some sizes when i get a chance as they are packed away fro Christmas :?:


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Oct 2010)

paul.j that would be cool thanks.


----------



## greybeard (4 Oct 2010)

From dimly remembered art classes many moons past......the head is one seventh the height of the entire body....and the legs and the trunk are respectively three sevenths of that same overall body height.

Not too clear perhaps....if the soldier is - say - 5ft 10" high, so 70 inches, then his head is 10 inches, his inside leg is 30 inches as is the pelgth of his trunk. 

Again from same dim memory bank....the head is the most consistently proportioned, the others may vary by up to say 10%....and of course don't forget the extra for the helmet! The sevenths rule relates only to body dimensions, helmets is extra!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Oct 2010)

That's great, thank you greybeard. I'll get cracking! ha ha pun intended.


----------



## bobham (5 Oct 2010)

Hi:
Here is a link to a video of making nutcrackers: http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/ ... Id=4357004

It is a German production but does show the process.

There is a slide show at the bottom of this page that kind of skims through making nutcrackers. Slide #10 shows that on these ones the body is separate from the head so the opening for the cracking lever can be cut without needing a chain mortiser like the video process used: http://www.kidslovenutcrackers.com/lessons_1.htm

I think the easiest way would be to laminate the body from three pieces of wood, leaving a gap in the middle layer for the lever mechanism. The lever mechanism would be inserted into the gap after the body was turned.

Good Luck!
Bob


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Oct 2010)

Thank you so much, the video and pictures are a great help.

This forum is so helpful to be a part of. It seems someone will know the answer to my questions.

To everyone who has been helping me. A huge thanks for your time and patients. I'm so grateful.
x


----------



## Richard Findley (6 Oct 2010)

Thanks for posting the Video Bob, I enjoyed that!! Loving that skew!! I'm surprised it'll crack a Walnut so easily only being made of pine, I guess it's a leverage thing???

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Oct 2010)

How did he hold the blank on the lathe?looked like it was just hammered onto a drive centre? Nic little video though, amusing and informative

pete


----------



## jurriaan (7 Oct 2010)

It's not exactly a drive centre. The German woodturning industry in Sachsen (Saxony in English?) uses something called an Heurekafutter, looking like this:






Picture taken from Steinert, a manufacturer of nice cast iron lathes (from Piccolo to Maximo) and other woodturning items in that region.
These lathes have special bearings that allow hitting a block with such a large hammer without problems. Also notice the nice skews used, they look like the original German skews, not straight, but widening out.


----------



## blackhorse (6 Dec 2010)

Hi Melinda,

Here is a link to a book that has a detailed article about how to turn and decorate a working (well, moving) nutcracker.
I wouldn't really use it to crack nuts.
http://books.google.com/books?id=eI...ge&q=nutcracker turning "fred Sneath"&f=false

The book is cheap and the article very detailed. I'm working on one now.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## jpt (6 Dec 2010)

Featured project on another site gave this link http://marleyturned.com/Video_Nutcracker.html to a 15min video of one being made.

john


----------



## Melinda_dd (7 Dec 2010)

Great thanks for those. I'm hoping to start on it tomorrow as I've had a bit of a nightmare with my lathe situation, but think I'm back in the spin now!

All these tips though I'm thinking I shouldn'tt have too many problems! ha ha watch this space!!!


----------



## jpt (7 Dec 2010)

Melinda_dd":1awlsctw said:


> Great thanks for those. I'm hoping to start on it tomorrow as I've had a bit of a nightmare with my lathe situation, but think I'm back in the spin now!
> 
> All these tips though I'm thinking I shouldn'tt have too many problems! ha ha watch this space!!!




Good luck and dont forget the pictures.


----------



## blackhorse (7 Dec 2010)

Hopefully we can share some tips & tricks. Is this the best forum for doing that?


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Dec 2010)

This is def. the site for tips ect!!! I haven't yet been disappointed with the responses I've had!

UPDATE:
The body is turned... trunk, belt and lower trunk went ok no problems apart from i wanted to make a big one and the only size wood I could get from our timber yard is 3x3.. any bigger would have been fence posts.

also turned the head (separately).... and the hat..not happy with that.... looks more like a bowler hat! proportions not right so will try again!
I will put some pictures on but it's difficult as I'm trying to make it as a gift for christmas without the better half seeing it... think it might be a late chrimbo pressie!
After that I couldn't feel my feet and I think my toes were about to drop off so thought I'd call it a day! think I'll have to get a heater... my little shed's never had so much use all 6x4 of it...


----------



## blackhorse (9 Dec 2010)

For a bigger blank just glue up some smaller ones. Since everything is painted, you'll never see the glue lines.
If the surfaces are really flat, you won't even see them on the bare wood.

The article I referenced is excellent because his nutcracker is very dynamic. Shoulder, elbow and hands
all move. Far more fun than a rigid one. Gives at least three ideas for helmet styles plus various uniform decorations (epaulets, sword & sheath, buttons, etc.)

Joe


----------



## Melinda_dd (14 Dec 2010)

The book is on order!!

I've now morticed the body section, and cut the groove on the back for the handle... thanks to a college tutor who looked the other way while I was suppose to be doing an assessment piece last night, and instead I did the nutcracker!


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Dec 2010)

Bob, that video is very good although I'm not too sure about the ability of someone who uses a hammer and chisel on a coffee table?

I wonder just how loud the "'elf & safety" would screem at the sight of the band driven lathe and the way he stopped it? Also, anyone any idea of what the chucking method was where he just belted the blank onto some kind of spike and it held as well as I did? Nice use of the scew though! I wish I was that good...


----------



## blackhorse (15 Dec 2010)

Jonzjob, there's a pic of the German drive posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Jonzjob (15 Dec 2010)

Blimey! No wonder I didn't recognise it! More like a pastry cutter!

I love the idea of the pongokrakers though. I feel one, or more, comming on. As has been suggested if they were made from 3 bits, correction 4 bits, the chain saw can be ommited.

A delightful idea!


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Dec 2010)

For when I get to painting it, can i have some advice on what paint to use... anything special or what ever i have laying around with a varnish over the top?... also is a primer needed?
I used pine... don't know it that will make a difference or not to the answer?


----------



## Darren D Breeze (16 Dec 2010)

Look forward to seeing the finished piece Melinda, I would use a primer, but more importantly if there are any knots or resinous areas coat them with 'Knotting solution' first or they will bleed through your paint!!, you could use basic artist acylic paints, easy to use, and then perhaps an acrylic laquer over the top. Good luck, regards Darren


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Dec 2010)

i picked bits of wood that didn't have any knots in, and the grain looks normal... not to resiny! do you think I will still need it?.. got some acrylic paint from B and q to paint the tubes of my pens ... any good?


----------



## Darren D Breeze (16 Dec 2010)

Hi yeah any acrylic paint should do, i use basic builders acrylic as base coats for stuff, it dries quickly and can build up layers to fill grain and easy to sand to get a nice smooth base, after that use artists acrylic paints, although oil based will probably give a higher smoother gloss finish off the brush. Best thing is to get a few scraps and prep them the same, and do a few samples, see how you get on, thing with artists stuff is you can get small tubes as opposed to buckets of the stuff. Oh and if your wood is not free then you can leave off the knotting solution, but if there are any pockets of resin, i'd coat them or dab on some meths, Darren


----------



## blackhorse (17 Dec 2010)

Melinda, paint depends on the look you want. I prefer a more matte finish over the usual high gloss you see with most of these.

I prime with a 1# cut shellac, then use a good quality artist acrylic (not glossy) and then finish with a spray can of artists lacquer, again non-gloss.

The cheap acrylics are worthless; go to an art supply store.

Joe


----------



## john book (21 Dec 2010)

There is an exultant site; Marley Turned.com.

I realize this probably is too late, but it is super as it shows all details for cutting the mouth, painting, etc... Try this for your next nc.....


----------



## Melinda_dd (22 Dec 2010)

thank you, i think someone put a link to that one.... have watched several times!
Unfortunately I'm not gonna get it finished for christmas  
I had too many other presents to turn that really couldn't wait... I'm sure the other half will understand if it's a bit late.

Blackhorse....book came yesterday... got some good details thank you


----------



## blackhorse (29 Dec 2010)

Hey gang,

I am pretty much finished now. Hopefully will get some pics tomorrow.

Melinda, I hope the book was worth it.

Joe (Blackhorse)


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Dec 2010)

yes please put some pictures on...be interesting to see the different styles.... And motivate me to finish mine!!!


----------



## blackhorse (1 Jan 2011)

Here it is. Not a great picture, but...
He has a sword and scabbard as well.


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 Jan 2011)

That's awesome!... if mine turns out half as good, I'm gonna be well chuffed!!


----------

